# Canal Fulton Bowfin & Cat's are Hot !!



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I am usually in the "Fish on the Fly" section but with water levels low in nimisilla creek...there's only bluegills left to catch so I tried my hand at going after some Bowfins and Cats tonite using 2 spinning rod and reels...ended up catching 3 bowfins 19", 26", and 32" along with a couple of descent size channel and bullhead cats...First time catching a bowfin and they look like a mean fish...used a hook puller to take the hook out...I was just drifting Nightcrawlers along the bottom on a #6 hook....I was fishing in back of the Tuscarawas river below the lake lacern dam area...there were a couple of other fishermen there also that were catching those big bowfins and some monster cat's using shinners and shrimp......for those of you who never caught a bowfin they look like the photo below...

Tite Lines !!

Mike


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

They are addicting! I thought they were nothing more than a trash fish until I started catching them, and realize the fight is as good as any trophy fish. I'm gonna head out tomorrow if the weather cooperates. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

U were catching them in the actual river or in the creek there? Told my buddy about the recent "boom" of bowfin in the Tusc and we wanna go try our hand at a few!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Caught them in the Tuscarawas river which nimisilla creek channel runs into it downstream of the lake lacern dam area across the street in the Stark Parks parking lot...there's a pond there...and then a channel that runs back and connects to the Tuscarawas river...I was fishing on the Right far bank and the others that were fishing there were fishing on the Left side of the bank...very easy access to get to....bring a pair of mud boots or old shoes....can get pretty muddy back there after a hard rain or when the water level rises....

The green arrow on the map shows location...

[ame]https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=40.8975563049316,+-81.6031799316406&aq=&sll=40.8975563049316,-81.6031799316406&sspn=0.028506,0.056562&ie=UTF8&ll=40.8975563049316,-81.6031799316406&spn=0.028506,0.056562&z=14&output=embed&t=p[/ame]


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

Ended up with 11 today, and lost a few as well. 25" was the biggest. Caught a big ass turtle as well, thought it was my record fish bringing it in.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I was told to kill them at the lake I went to in PA. They are hella fun to catch though. But I guess they eat all the game fish.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

Rasper said:


> I was told to kill them at the lake I went to in PA. They are hella fun to catch though. But I guess they eat all the game fish.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Another myth. They are not invasive.


How many other fish eat other fish? Should we kill all of them too?


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Halliganfishin said:


> Another myth. They are not invasive.
> 
> 
> How many other fish eat other fish? Should we kill all of them too?


Well certain fish can wipe out whole species if they are invasive to that particular lake or river. And I did not know they were not invasive.

So let me ask you this... would you want snakeheads in your local water? I know I wouldn't. But I'm not saying its OK to kill it just cause it eats other fish but it is not native and and its invasive. And in some places there is a reward for killing snakeheads.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

Yep, most of the misconception comes from people confusing a bowfin with a snakehead.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Halliganfishin said:


> Yep, most of the misconception comes from people confusing a bowfin with a snakehead.


I wouldn't doubt that at all. I heard bowfin was invasive like 6 years ago before snakeheads were a huge problem. So maybe its just cause the bowfin look so ruthless.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

HipWader - were you the guy I saw flyfishing in that area on Monday? Somebody was there wading and flyfishing the pool below Lake Lucern - the one with huge numbers of small bluegills and bass.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

GMR Guy - Yep that was me fly-fishing the pond and creek that runs back into the tusc....I fly fished that all the time when the creek is medium and low in depth....catch quite a few out of those areas....the bluegills just love my foam popper spider with green legs and tan body...the like the black one also....but when the water rises in that area...the popping bugs go back into the vest and I will use my giant streamers for the Pike and Bigger Bass that come into that area....my biggest catch this year was a Northern 43" long caught on a Zonker Bonker in all white....big fly.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Halliganfishin - - 


Gotta change that lingo from the worst fisherman ever to the best bowfisherman ever...lol


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking I take my seven year old son down to the tusc, Friday night. Is there decent access for him to fish, would live to tangle with a bowfin. I have never caught one and neither has he. Figured I would start behind the lake as that seems to be hot right now. Any help would be great.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

HipWader said:


> GMR Guy - Yep that was me fly-fishing the pond and creek that runs back into the tusc....I fly fished that all the time when the creek is medium and low in depth....catch quite a few out of those areas....the bluegills just love my foam popper spider with green legs and tan body...the like the black one also....but when the water rises in that area...the popping bugs go back into the vest and I will use my giant streamers for the Pike and Bigger Bass that come into that area....my biggest catch this year was a Northern 43" long caught on a Zonker Bonker in all white....big fly.
> 
> But - I'd rather be fishing for Trout....here's a pix of me catching a 22" rainbow back in November of 2012....I hate the pix but love the trout....caught 4 more like that same day...


The trouts cool ! But I wanna see that pike !!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

HipWader said:


> Halliganfishin - -
> 
> 
> Gotta change that lingo from the worst fisherman ever to the best bowfisherman ever...lol


Haha,

That's why I'm fishing for a trash fish, because I have no skill to catch anything worth talking about!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

HipWader said:


> GMR Guy - Yep that was me fly-fishing the pond and creek that runs back into the tusc....I fly fished that all the time when the creek is medium and low in depth....catch quite a few out of those areas....the bluegills just love my foam popper spider with green legs and tan body...the like the black one also....but when the water rises in that area...the popping bugs go back into the vest and I will use my giant streamers for the Pike and Bigger Bass that come into that area....my biggest catch this year was a Northern 43" long caught on a Zonker Bonker in all white....big fly.
> 
> But - I'd rather be fishing for Trout....here's a pix of me catching a 22" rainbow back in November of 2012....I hate the pix but love the trout....caught 4 more like that same day...


 43" is a huge northern, especially if it came from that area. Do you think that the bigger pike and largemouth that are found in the area are washouts from Lake Lucern or does the Tusc just grow them that big? Anyway, it is a cool area.

You should have got a weight on that 32" bowfin. The state record is 33.25" and weighed 11.69 lbs. 

There are very few trout opportunities in the southwest area of the state. The Mad River, about an hour away, is the closest thing that we have to a true trout stream/river. I don't really care for the put-and-take trout stockings in some of the lakes throughtout the state.

I did manage to get a total of 5 pike out of the Tusc in 2 days of fishing - my first ever, and made a separate pot about it.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

HipWader said:


> GMR Guy - Yep that was me fly-fishing the pond and creek that runs back into the tusc....I fly fished that all the time when the creek is medium and low in depth....catch quite a few out of those areas....the bluegills just love my foam popper spider with green legs and tan body...the like the black one also....but when the water rises in that area...the popping bugs go back into the vest and I will use my giant streamers for the Pike and Bigger Bass that come into that area....my biggest catch this year was a Northern 43" long caught on a Zonker Bonker in all white....big fly.
> 
> But - I'd rather be fishing for Trout....here's a pix of me catching a 22" rainbow back in November of 2012....I hate the pix but love the trout....caught 4 more like that same day...


... and that is a nice rainbow.


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

There's a state record fin in there. I have no doubt. Hopefully I can land it soon.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I told my son about the bowfin in that area of the Tusc. Now he wants to try to catch one. I've fished that outflow from Lake Lucerne before for bass, pike, and panfish. What's the best way to go for bowfin, cut bait on the bottom? I'm thinking about fishing it early Sunday morning.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm hardly a bowfin expert, but I would use chunks of bluegill for bait. I use 60 lb braided line such as Power Pro. If you don't want to spool your entire reels with the stuff, just buy a 100yd spool to use as leader material. The use of a bobber is something that I am still experimenting with, but if you choose to use one, make sure that the bait is close to the bottom. Hooks are a matter of debate. My best hook up rates have come with treble hooks, but I would not use trebles unless fishing with a bobber so as to avoid having the fish swallow the hook. 

TAKE SOME LONG NEEDLENOSE PLEIRS WITH YOU.

I fished that area for a tiny bit about a week ago and it appears that with the lower water levels, the bowfin, along with other larger gamefish are back in the main river.

I may be in that area in about 10 days from now do some fishing for bowfin and carp.


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

Cutbait on the bottom. Strong braid, and get a strong hookset. I lose a lot due to their tough mouths. Been fishing down by where the canal spills into the river at the bridge and been doing good.


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Rasper said:


> I was told to kill them at the lake I went to in PA. They are hella fun to catch though. But I guess they eat all the game fish.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


yeah..... kick that douche in the nuts the next time you see him..
Pennsylvania: 
Bowfin and longnose gar are "candidate species", which could achieve endangered or threatened status in the future. A person who catches these species is encouraged to release them immediately and unharmed to the waters or other area from which they were taken.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

murphy13 said:


> yeah..... kick that douche in the nuts the next time you see him..
> Pennsylvania:
> Bowfin and longnose gar are "candidate species", which could achieve endangered or threatened status in the future. A person who catches these species is encouraged to release them immediately and unharmed to the waters or other area from which they were taken.


twice just for being ignorant!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

murphy13 said:


> *yeah..... kick that douche in the nuts the next time you see him..*
> Pennsylvania:
> Bowfin and longnose gar are "candidate species", which could achieve endangered or threatened status in the future. A person who catches these species is encouraged to release them immediately and unharmed to the waters or other area from which they were taken.


Yes, please do. We don't need those type of people in our sport.

I'm pretty sure I know what lake you're talking about. That whole general watershed has a good population of them. I don't feel like going into a detailed discussion about it, already have on a bunch of bowfin threads on here. All I'm going to say is people are uneducated or just flat out_____(fill in the blank with your word of choice).


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

There are several ways to catch bowfin...the most productive is a creek chub or minnow on the bottom....you can also use large shrimp and cut up blugills for bait...heck you can ever use Nightcrawlers on the bottom...that's how I caught mine just drift them on the bottom with a worm weight so you don't get hung up as much and bounce it off the bottom.......


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

HipWader said:


> Caught them in the Tuscarawas river which nimisilla creek channel runs into it downstream of the lake lacern dam area across the street in the Stark Parks parking lot...there's a pond there...and then a channel that runs back and connects to the Tuscarawas river...I was fishing on the Right far bank and the others that were fishing there were fishing on the Left side of the bank...very easy access to get to....bring a pair of mud boots or old shoes....can get pretty muddy back there after a hard rain or when the water level rises....
> 
> The green arrow on the map shows location...
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&so...6&spn=0.028506,0.056562&z=14&output=embed&t=p


 I know we like to share places to go fishing but don't you think it has way to many fisherman already. So go ahead and tell everyone so the next time you want to get in the creek and take up all that room to cast up stream and down you won't be able to. Every bass i catch in that place has 3 to 4 old hook wounds in it's mouth. That there is proof the place never gets much of a rest. Some of you will get mad at this post and others will understand what i'm saying. Some places are better off not advertising.


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe you shouldn't go there anymore.

You guys kill me with the secret spot bullshit. It's a public place. And a nice one at that. I haven't been fishing that long and this is one of the first places I found, and one of the best. Still is. So I tell everyone I know where it's at because it may be one of the first spots they fish as well. Yea it gets crowded every once in a while. But its usually the same group of us. I haven't seen a rush of n00bs since we've been talking about it in the last few months.

Plus, I'd rather catch no fish but meet people and have good conversation to pass the time than be by myself in my "secret spot"


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

Halliganfishin said:


> Maybe you shouldn't go there anymore.
> 
> You guys kill me with the secret spot bullshit. It's a public place. And a nice one at that. I haven't been fishing that long and this is one of the first places I found, and one of the best. Still is. So I tell everyone I know where it's at because it may be one of the first spots they fish as well. Yea it gets crowded every once in a while. But its usually the same group of us. I haven't seen a rush of n00bs since we've been talking about it in the last few months.
> 
> Plus, I'd rather catch no fish but meet people and have good conversation to pass the time than be by myself in my "secret spot"


Some people will understand and other will not. But who ever told you about this place made a big mistake. Your new to fishing and just don't understand and probably never will. I don't go fishing to talk to people, i go to fish, so from your post I can see you don't give a rats ass about fish or fishing. How about learning where to go fishing the old fashion way, go out and find it. Not every place needs to be advertised. I myself have given information on places that were big enough to support more fisherman. But not dumb enough to tell everyone about a small place that does not get stocked with fish. like I said when every bass you catch has 3 to 4 old hook wounds in it's mouth, something is wrong. Don't worry i have other places to go fishing, not just one.


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

You sound quite angry.

There are many threads about this hole, long before this one, and there will be many after. Point being, it was never a secret, and this thread won't make it any more crowded. 

I'm sorry I don't know everything about fishing like you do, and need to talk to people to ask questions and become more skilled at it. I wish I was born knowing everything like you.


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

Halliganfishin said:


> You sound quite angry.
> 
> There are many threads about this hole, long before this one, and there will be many after. Point being, it was never a secret, and this thread won't make it any more crowded.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know everything about fishing like you do, and need to talk to people to ask questions and become more skilled at it. I wish I was born knowing everything like you.


If that is what you think go for it. Fishing is a learn as you go sport, and you have a lot to learn. What is wrong with using pm to tell someone of a good spot. That way you can pass it on without telling everyone. I was at that spot yesterday and picked up hands full of discarded fishing line and litter. Dam slob fisherman don't deserve to know about this place. So yes i'm a little mad but not at you personally, just to many people out fishing that are slobs and don't give a crap about anything, even the litter they leave behind. They even have a trash can and a place for old fishing line, but they are to lazy to use it. So maybe you can understand why i feel the way I do. So who is leaving the trash behind? is it the same old group that you say fish there. Or is it new people that come and go.


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

Ah we agree on something. I got in some kids **** the other day for it. There's no excuse. But I've been going there for 5 years now and there's always been trash. 

I would hope though that people on this board aren't the culprits. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

Halliganfishin said:


> Ah we agree on something. I got in some kids **** the other day for it. There's no excuse. But I've been going there for 5 years now and there's always been trash.
> 
> I would hope though that people on this board aren't the culprits.
> 
> ...


It could be anyone but for sure someone is doing it.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The water's way down at the outflow. Lots of bluegills and the occasional bass, crappie, and shad stacked right at the outflow pipe. The water is pretty cloudy, though, even with little flow. I was out there for a little bit this morning.

As for finding out about this place, I've known about it for years. Seems like everyone who fishes in southern Summit County and northern Stark County knows about it.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Been fishing at the dam area and the creek that runs into the Tuscarawas River for 2 years now and it seems this is no secret spot....everyone knows about it..and if it wasn't for someone telling me this spot was here I would have never found it...but I am glad they shared that information with me...as far as the newbies who show up and litter....that's not true....that's been going on for years and the most times it happens is when we get a hard rain and the creek gets elevated and there a "certain" people who come from out of town and leave a mess....but the fact is that is everywhere you go...their are going to be litter bugs everywhere....I gave away my secret trout fishing spot awhile back here on the forum and I haven't seen herds of people showing up or trashing the place and had a few thank me for the info....one thing I do know for certain is this forum was designed to share our information with other who may not know and there's been many things on here that I have learned from...I don't know everything and very grateful this type of forum exists....as for this being a secret spot....not really....

PS: Next time your looking for a great secret spot for catching Trout message me and I'll be happy to share it with you...Steelhead season is just around the corner....here I come Rocky River !!

Secret Spot #1

Fish from Morley Ford and downstream to in back of Tyler Field....that's my honey hole....never gone fishless yet.....of course everyone else fishes there to....


----------



## BG22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Caught a nice northern amidst all of the bowfin madness at this coveted spot. Despite the camera tricks that make her appear to be a monster, she was ~25 in, still a thrilling catch. Inline spinner landed this one.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice fish BG22 I was down there as well with my son, we went down towards the spillway. Caught a gill, a yellow perch and what I believe are 2 white perch. Had one pickup one the catfish/bowfin rig but my son grabbed the rod and didn't get a solid hookset. First time I had ever been down there and had a nice time on a beautiful spot. Stayed until the skeeters carried us away around nine


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

Has been dead the last 2 days for bowfin and cats, but guys are pulling some pretty nice bass out of there.


Was so crowded from all the people that just heard about this place, that hipwader had the whole channel to himself for a couple hours today, and we were not bothered by anyone (or any fish) back on the tusc.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice Pike BG22...looks like the one I caught earlier this spring in the channel fly fishing with Pike Streamers., of course the water was a little bit up from were it's been lately....but yea ...I beat the 5 o'clock rush hour for fisherman today and had the creek channel all to myself for a couple of hours...didn't do to bad...a couple nice 2lb bass, a few crappies and gills...then I came back after getting a quick bite to eat and fished again for 2 hours and no one else around....I am sure glad someone told me about this "Secret Spot" 2 years ago...fishing should be excellent by the weekend with the rain coming in about mid-week....one thing I have not caught yet is a Carp in that channel....they don't seem to like my carp flies ....I guess I will have to try corn for bait on the fly rod next time there up in the creek channel..


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

HipWader said:


> Been fishing at the dam area and the creek that runs into the Tuscarawas River for 2 years now and it seems this is no secret spot....everyone knows about it..and if it wasn't for someone telling me this spot was here I would have never found it...but I am glad they shared that information with me...as far as the newbies who show up and litter....that's not true....that's been going on for years and the most times it happens is when we get a hard rain and the creek gets elevated and there a "certain" people who come from out of town and leave a mess....but the fact is that is everywhere you go...their are going to be litter bugs everywhere....I gave away my secret trout fishing spot awhile back here on the forum and I haven't seen herds of people showing up or trashing the place and had a few thank me for the info....one thing I do know for certain is this forum was designed to share our information with other who may not know and there's been many things on here that I have learned from...I don't know everything and very grateful this type of forum exists....as for this being a secret spot....not really....
> 
> PS: Next time your looking for a great secret spot for catching Trout message me and I'll be happy to share it with you...Steelhead season is just around the corner....here I come Rocky River !!
> 
> ...


That's my secret too! I never go fishless either no matter the pressure from the day. I got two 10lbers out of there. 
Here is one.








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice Steelhead...yep - the Rock is an amazing place to fish...When I go fish it in the dead of Summer I never know what I am going to catch...I've caught White Bass, Carp, Sheephead, Walleye, Perch and I am probably the only one you know who has caught and released a needle-nose gar out of there...that fish scared the crap out of me....didn't even get close to it held it down with a stick and cut the leader.....I've had great success fishing that part of the river from Morley Ford downstream just past Tyler Field...I was up there a couple of weeks ago and had a field day with the carp catching them on a #16 black phesant tail nymph with a 5x tippet...lots of fun and screaming reels with 50 yards of backing gone in a flash.....My Plueger Medialist Fly Reel 1494 handles them well...

Tite Lines !!

Mike


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

HipWader said:


> Nice Steelhead...yep - the Rock is an amazing place to fish...When I go fish it in the dead of Summer I never know what I am going to catch...I've caught White Bass, Carp, Sheephead, Walleye, Perch and I am probably the only one you know who has caught and released a needle-nose gar out of there...that fish scared the crap out of me....didn't even get close to it held it down with a stick and cut the leader.....I've had great success fishing that part of the river from Morley Ford downstream just past Tyler Field...I was up there a couple of weeks ago and had a field day with the carp catching them on a #16 black phesant tail nymph with a 5x tippet...lots of fun and screaming reels with 50 yards of backing gone in a flash.....My Plueger Medialist Fly Reel 1494 handles them well...
> 
> Tite Lines !!
> 
> Mike


Nice I most just steelhead fish with the fly rod. The rest of the year its bass. I got an 6-7 weight Echo Ion reel. I love the drag system on it my setup is for the rock. Not to long for the trees getting in my way and not to short so I can cast the distance of most spots on the river. Look out for me come September. I'll be fishing downstream of Morley and upstream in those small pockets during the colder months.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I usually don't go up there to fish for Steelhead until around the 15th of October....it seems the fall run is getting later and later each year....See ya on the Rock sometime....

Tite Lines !!

Mike


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah I know. But I like my hopes and wishes to com true. But it probably won't. I just can't wait for my first fall silver bullet. Then it will be on once again!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

When you guys are fishing that stretch of the Rocky River, where do you park? Just curious and was thinking of scouting out that area because it looks interesting and I've never fished it before.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I have many fond memories growing up in Canal Fulton. My parents were really good about taking me and my younger sister out to do fun stuff. I remember going to the Akron Zoo, and we would always joke about the lion there, because he was seemingly pretty lazy. Then he let out a huge roar that shattered the sound barrier, and my ears. So I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I will just warn you all... Never make fun of the lion at the Akron Zoo.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

TopCat - - 

There's a parking lot before you get to the new bridge that crosses over morley ford and rocky river....plus there's parking along the parkway everywhere....There is so much parking space that even during the peak season of Steelheading it's never full.....

Here's the DNR link to the Rocky River Map.....

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/Rocky.pdf


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

HipWader said:


> TopCat - -
> 
> There's a parking lot before you get to the new bridge that crosses over morley ford and rocky river....plus there's parking along the parkway everywhere....There is so much parking space that even during the peak season of Steelheading it's never full.....
> 
> ...


Honestly the park rangers don't care if you are in a parking lot or not. As long as you don't get stuck (for your sake) and as long as you aren't blocking traffic (also for your sake and the rangers) If I'm fishing upstream of Morley I park at the ford and cross the riffles but be careful when the flow is high if you don't have felt bottoms. I don't but I'm a strapping young lad that doesnt mind getting wet. And when I fish down stream I park at any of the soccer or baseball fields.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

HipWader said:


> Here's the DNR link to the Rocky River Map.....
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/Rocky.pdf


I have that map on my fridge right now with writing all over of productive spots for fall winter spring of last years runs. We will see if it the same this year.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Your Welcome...the Rocky River Reservation is a wonderful place to fish and it has over 11 miles of access ...not only on the Main Branch but also on the East and West Branches....I fish the East Branch off of Rt 82 quite often and have had very good success....


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

It is amazing. Also Give chagrin and the grand a look. Another two amazing tribs

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

